# Fluval Stratum or ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

If it costs 60 a bag I wouldn't bother.
But otherwise I'd definitely definitely pick AS over fluval stratum.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Luckily for you, you live in Canada and have access to ALL KINDS of glorious plant substrates.

There are easily 30 things you can get in Canada that I can't get in the states. For shrimp, plants, yadda yadda. 

Have you considered anything else?

For the record: I'm super-jealous that you Canadians have great tank dirt and we don't in the US.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Care to elaborate on the soils? All I can think of is Netlea which I can't find locally.


----------



## highsea (Sep 19, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Luckily for you, you live in Canada and have access to ALL KINDS of glorious plant substrates.
> 
> There are easily 30 things you can get in Canada that I can't get in the states. For shrimp, plants, yadda yadda.
> 
> ...


I haven't really look a around. I was thinking about changing the tank over bit by bit.


----------



## highsea (Sep 19, 2009)

mahko said:


> Care to elaborate on the soils? All I can think of is Netlea which I can't find locally.


I'm on the west coast and never seen Netlea at all. I didn't see it last time I was in Vancouver. Lots of ADA thou.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate to be _that_ guy but there are just too many to get into making a list.

Even for shrimp-specific soils, Canada has tons of greater options than the states.

You may have to order online, though. Just Google around to find some good retailers or check in the Canadian section of the forum.



mahko said:


> Care to elaborate on the soils? All I can think of is Netlea which I can't find locally.


----------



## Kevchan (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive used both as and fluval plant stratum. I really don't see a difference when growing hc and dhg. I don't keep shrimp either. But if you want to see my tanks look at my links


----------

